
Show HN: Atlas – Interactively Visualizing the Loss Landscape of Neural Nets - martinfs
https://atls.ml/
======
forestgreen
It would be nice to have a blog or something reviewing the data formats and
how to put in something with more ML content. Would this even work for a usual
tutorial like MNIST classification? what functions are available? I looked at
the PDF "main.pdf" but it doesn't have much more info than the demo.

------
max_
Any example code we can put in?

~~~
mkl
There are some examples if you scroll down in the initial modal window. If
you've closed it, click the smiley face in the top right to get it back.

